# Teaching interview for Bangkok



## Lewy1983 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an interview for a teaching position in Bangkok in a couple of weeks.

I have 4 years experience so am aware of the general teaching questions that may be asked. Just wondered if anyone could give me advice on anything else that may be asked specific to teaching abroad.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, very nervous already!

Thanks


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Lewy1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an interview for a teaching position in Bangkok in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Why ask the same question twice:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...ng-thailand/107503-bangkok-patana-school.html


----------



## Lewy1983 (Dec 19, 2011)

Why reply to the thread if your not going to be helpful?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Lewy1983 said:


> Why reply to the thread if your not going to be helpful?


I copied my reply from the other thread: _Have been to several interviews for teaching positions in the past. 
Important: dress properly: women -> high closed blouses with long sleeves and skirt in medium length. men -> shirts with short/long sleeves (no tattoos visible) and slacks. 

You may be asked to perform a trial lesson of 10/20 minutes. Prepare yourself for that. Spectators may be students, the board or just the interviewers. 

Bangkok Pattana is a famous school in the area and 80% of the students are foreign or from foreign descent (school policy). Lots of Koreans and Japanese students._

Now I understand that you are getting nervous. :boxing:


----------

